# which 3G data card



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 9, 2013)

Iam planning to get a 3G data card but confused between Micromax and Huawei , also considering Data card from MTNL . How good they are

    I can spend around 1500-1700 .....

    Huawei E303C data card

    Huawei E303C Data Card -*www.flipkart.com/huawei-e303c-data-card/p/itmd7g4damu7gtez?pid=DATD7G4DXMPW8M7U&ref=c3db4586-5860-4c9b-9189-1541b6e63cec&srno=t_3&otracker=from-search&query=data%20card

    Micromax MMX 353G

    Micromax MMX 353G Data Card -*www.flipkart.com/micromax-mmx-353g-data-card/p/itmd4vw8bgbzyeeq?pid=DATD4VW7XF9JZFGA&ref=2e6ddb73-d023-4222-8fb0-aab7f3ced00c&srno=t_6&otracker=from-search&query=data%20card

    or MTNL's 3G data card for 1200 , they are bundling 15 GB free data download for 1 month 


Looking for suggestions ....


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 9, 2013)

Beetel MF190 or the Huawei E303C. Get anyone. Both are very good. Beetel uses an outdated software though.


----------



## Droid (Jan 9, 2013)

There is very less difference between the two products and the difference is in Memory Capacity.
Huawei E303C can handle 32 GB,whereas Micromax MMX 353g does support only 16 GB.(Doesn't make much difference though)
As per the reviews of Micromax MMX 353G Data Card, it has very bad after sales service.
It would be better for you to get a Huawei E303C, which has all the features of Micromax and it even provides Cloud + Support (2GB online storage, Message+ to share files/images/ video/voice/chat)
Please find below the link of comparison of all huawei data cards.
Huawei :: Products - Mobile Broadband - Data Cards Features Comparison Sheet

PS:i recently brought Huawei E303C and it had not given any prob till now.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks guys for valuable inputs ...i have purchased Huawei E303C  Data card


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 13, 2013)

Currently MTNL is selling their Data card for Rs.1200 with 3GB of data free for 6 months time......


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 20, 2013)

Huawei E303C one of the best ever data card.


----------

